
R.I.P. Frank Frazetta (1928 - 2010) - rglovejoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/11/arts/artsspecial/11frazetta.html?hpw
======
jacquesm
What an incredibly sad story to see children fight over the estate of their
parents.

I know it is quite common but I never understood it.

------
dualboot
I carried Frazetta's sketchbooks with me for years. They provided an
immeasurable amount of inspiration for me.

------
jamesbritt
Wow. Sad new. He was a big influence on me when I was drawing and painting.

